# Weekly Sundown Night Skiing Gathering: 2007-08



## Greg (May 31, 2007)

Hard to believe this thread was started over a year ago. Anyway, might as well start talking about next season. I think it's safe to say that Sundown hosted the most number of AZ gatherings last season with the weekly meet-up.

So for 2007-08, what nights do you prefer? I kinda liked Wednesdays as it broke up the week very nicely. Bummer that Brian couldn't get out with us all the time since he worked Tuesday/Thursday, but I'm guessing you won't know your schedule until you start, eh B? Anyway, I still prefer Wednesday. Tuesday is cool too. Thursday night isn't great for me since I ski Fridays a lot.

We had several AZers meeting up last season and it was a lot of fun. Thoughts?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 31, 2007)

Wednesdays would work for me as well.  I'm just trying to figure out what to trade with the wife for getting out of Wed. night baby responsibilities.  You guys will also get to meet Mrs. Grassi21 at some point this season.  I can't wait to get back on the slopes with her.


----------



## powhunter (May 31, 2007)

LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep im down for it.......Wed nights are good for me too.....Also my bud jonnypoach is in.  2knees skied with him at kmart....good dude!!  Hopefully we will have a good early season this year!!

steve


----------



## powhunter (May 31, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Wednesdays would work for me as well.  I'm just trying to figure out what to trade with the wife for getting out of Wed. night baby responsibilities.  You guys will also get to meet Mrs. Grassi21 at some point this season.  I can't wait to get back on the slopes with her.





sexual favors?????


----------



## Grassi21 (May 31, 2007)

powhunter said:


> sexual favors?????



that would be a favor to me... i need to find something she likes.... ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (May 31, 2007)

powhunter said:


> sexual favors?????



not to mention that is what got us in this predicament in the first place.  just kidding, i couldn't be happier about the birth of our first little skier.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 31, 2007)

I never made it last season...I think I have a better chance this season and I should have some bump skis with me!


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I never made it last season...I think I have a better chance this season and I should have some bump skis with me!



Yeah yeah, sure. We won't hold our breath... :roll: 

Bump skis, eh?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yeah yeah, sure. We won't hold our breath... :roll:
> 
> Bump skis, eh?



Yep...I think you talked me into it. I will just start to carry 2 sets of boards with me. Bump skis is what will get me to sundon next season.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yep...I think you talked me into it. I will just start to carry 2 sets of boards with me. Bump skis is what will get me to sundon next season.



What boards are you looking at? The 1080s, Cabrawlers and Twisters seem to be the most popular, along with the Rossi Scratch Mogul, but I hear the quality of the Scatchies is suspect.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> What boards are you looking at? The 1080s, Cabrawlers and Twisters seem to be the most popular, along with the Rossi Scratch Mogul, but I hear the quality of the Scatchies is suspect.


Well, being a K2 guy I will most likely end up with the Ca brawlers. You?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2007)

Cabrawlers or 1080 Moguls are my first choices.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> What boards are you looking at? The 1080s, Cabrawlers and Twisters seem to be the most popular, along with the Rossi Scratch Mogul, but I hear the quality of the Scatchies is suspect.




I think yemntftb  from the mogulskiing.net formum had some bad luck with the Rossis.  First day out on em one breaks in half


steve


----------



## madskier6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> So for 2007-08, what nights do you prefer? I kinda liked Wednesdays as it broke up the week very nicely. Bummer that Brian couldn't get out with us all the time since he worked Tuesday/Thursday, but I'm guessing you won't know your schedule until you start, eh B? Anyway, I still prefer Wednesday. Tuesday is cool too. Thursday night isn't great for me since I ski Fridays a lot.
> 
> We had several AZers meeting up last season and it was a lot of fun. Thoughts?



And Now . . . Back to your regularly scheduled programming. . . . :wink:

I will definitely make a few of these outings during the year.  My vote is also for Wednesday nights.  It's a great mid-week treat & I save a few bucks because Wed. is CT Ski Council night.  It was a lot of fun this past year & I'm sure it'll be great next year. :smile:


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Well, being a K2 guy I will most likely end up with the Ca brawlers. You?



Also, keep in mind that the printed lengths on the Cabrawlers are longer than the actual length. i.e. a 179 cm actually measures 171 cm.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Also, keep in mind that the printed lengths on the Cabrawlers are longer than the actual length. i.e. a 179 cm actually measures 171 cm.


Wow...Thnks for the info I don't want 179cm..whats up with that?


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out if I want the 179 (171) which is closer to my current 170 length, or go short with the 169 (161). Leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2007)

powhunter said:


> LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'd say we're right about at the 6 month mark until Sundown opens; hopefully with some early bumps too.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hard to believe this thread was started over a year ago. Anyway, might as well start talking about next season. I think it's safe to say that Sundown hosted the most number of AZ gatherings last season with the weekly meet-up.
> 
> So for 2007-08, what nights do you prefer? I kinda liked Wednesdays as it broke up the week very nicely. Bummer that Brian couldn't get out with us all the time since he worked Tuesday/Thursday, but I'm guessing you won't know your schedule until you start, eh B? Anyway, I still prefer Wednesday. Tuesday is cool too. Thursday night isn't great for me since I ski Fridays a lot.
> 
> We had several AZers meeting up last season and it was a lot of fun. Thoughts?



Wednesdays sound good to me too but I could also make it almost any night. I've never gone in the past but next year I will definitely make it. I live in south central Connecticut about an hour from Ski Sundown and I'm sad to say I've never skied there! I've skied on and off for about 20 years but I've never done well with moguls, mostly because I usually ski with my wife and she avoids them at all times. Maybe I could get some pointers from all of you? ;-)  I'll probably need new skies too I currently ski Volkl 5 stars.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> Wednesdays sound good to me too but I could also make it almost any night. I've never gone in the past but next year I will definitely make it. I live in south central Connecticut about an hour from Ski Sundown and I'm sad to say I've never skied there! I've skied on and off for about 20 years but I've never done well with moguls, mostly because I usually ski with my wife and she avoids them at all times. Maybe I could get some pointers from all of you? ;-)  I'll probably need new skies too I currently ski Volkl 5 stars.



Nice! More new blood. Most of us in the sundown night crew are at various stages of mogul skiing. Most likely you'll be able to partner up with a few others that are right at your level. Sundown is small enough that we usually ski whatever run we want and then meet up for the ride up. Learning to ski bumps well requires a bit of dedication and hitting Nor'easter 15-20 times a night will certainly help. It's all about the miles. Welcome!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 15, 2007)

Just caught this thread, I'm so in!!! Greg, do you know if Sundown has any good deals on a Twighlight pass?


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Just caught this thread, I'm so in!!! Greg, do you know if Sundown has any good deals on a Twighlight pass?



Cool. Keep an eye on their Website. They haven't updated prices for 2007-08 yet, but night sessions last season were $30, 2 hour tickets were $28 and the savings card at $89 gave some sort of discount. Not sure how much. I think Grassi21 had one. More info:

http://www.skisundown.com/passes/

BTW, I put together a little video tribute to Nor'easter here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/16864-ski-sundown-bump-run-tribute-video.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool. Keep an eye on their Website. They haven't updated prices for 2007-08 yet, but night sessions last season were $30, 2 hour tickets were $28 and the savings card at $89 gave some sort of discount. Not sure how much. I think Grassi21 had one. More info:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/passes/
> 
> ...



If you buy a Savings Card for $89, you can ski for just $15 dollars Mon - Thurs. nights.  You also get good discounts on weekend passes etc.  I asked about twilight passes in the Ski Sundown AZ Challenge.  Hopefully the question will be addresses.  They really need a twilight pass or a pick one night a week to ski pass.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> They really need a twilight pass or a pick one night a week to ski pass.



I thought they had something like that. I remember a woman telling me about it once on the lift, but never could find any info online. Brian??


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I thought they had something like that. I remember a woman telling me about it once on the lift, but never could find any info online. Brian??



I combed over their site before the beginning of last season and couldn't find info. on such a pass.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys  I wish they did have something like a twighlight pass... would be beneficial to me, but hey. The $89 sounds like a good bargain too!


----------



## Zand (Jun 21, 2007)

Let me know when the bumps are up on Nor'Easter... I might have to take a ride down there and meet you guys one night.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Zand said:


> Let me know when the bumps are up on Nor'Easter... I might have to take a ride down there and meet you guys one night.



Wow! That would be awesome. Prolly 90 minutes from the Worcester area, but if you like low-angle bumps and want to meet a few new AZers it might be worth the drive. Hook up with Austin and drag him down too. Who would've guessed that we could attract visits from out of state to the North to our little 625' vert hill?

We certainly won't be keeping any secrets as to when the bumps are up and running. Looks like a pretty large crew forming for this season! Awesome!


----------



## Zand (Jun 22, 2007)

Once Wachusett's bumps turn to crap about 2 days after they make them, I'll sure be ready to make the trip. Anyway, it shouldn't be too bad of a ride. Just a quick blast down 84 it seems. 

I guess I was wrong on that figure... quick check on their directions and it's not as close to 84 as I thought. Almost as easy driving to Springfield and down from there.

EDIT: Besides Wachusett, that 645 vert is bigger than anything else in this state my side of the Connecticut.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Zand said:


> Once Wachusett's bumps turn to crap about 2 days after they make them, I'll sure be ready to make the trip. Anyway, it shouldn't be too bad of a ride. Just a quick blast down 84 it seems.
> 
> EDIT: Besides Wachusett, that 645 vert is bigger than anything else in this state my side of the Connecticut.



Nope. Hit 84 West to 291 to 91 to Route 20 by the airport to Route 219 and come in the back way. This way you'll avoid driving through Hartford and Route 44 in the Avon/Canton area which can be a nightmare in the early evening when you'll most likely be driving through.


----------



## Zand (Jun 22, 2007)

Is 190 much of a PITA as far as going through town centers, etc? I could hop onto that off the 2nd exit off 84 in CT and that goes to 91 just north of the airport. Just trying to find a way to avoid going that close to Hartford and then backtracking while at the same time avoiding Springfield. 

When I was thinking about a shot down 84, I was thinking about where Southington is down near Bristol and Lake Compounce. Got my hills mixed up lol.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Zand said:


> Is 190 much of a PITA as far as going through town centers, etc? I could hop onto that off the 2nd exit off 84 in CT and that goes to 91 just north of the airport. Just trying to find a way to avoid going that close to Hartford and then backtracking while at the same time avoiding Springfield.



Can't say that I've ever even been on that road. I imagine there's a lot of stop and go. I think 84 most of the way is your best bet. You can fly at 75 right to Manchester. The split onto 291 is well before you'll feel any effects from Hartford traffic. Not sure how it is going by the airport. That might be a bit congested too. Going home after night skiing I'd go through Avon and Canton on 44 and hop on 84 in Hartford. Should be pretty smooth at that time.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 22, 2007)

Zand said:


> Once Wachusett's bumps turn to crap about 2 days after they make them, I'll sure be ready to make the trip.



I keep telling myself they're making me a better skier.  Most of the time though I just get so frustrated after 5 runs through them I just go home.  So yeah, I think I'll make a trip down to Sundown.  It is a 2 hour drive though so I'll probably just go once for one of the bigger meet ups.  Though some free tickets might get me down there a few a more times. (hint hint Greg) :razz:


----------



## Zand (Jun 22, 2007)

I think out of the 21 times I went to Wa last season, I skied good bumps 3 or 4. And they were there for about 12 of those trips.

I'd like to hit Sundown on a powder night so I can check out those killer woods. And unlike Wachusett, I won't have some patroller up my ass about it for the rest of the night...


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2007)

I can hardly wait for these. That is all.


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> I can hardly wait for these. That is all.



Sign me up for the 07-08 Sundown season. Probably will not make every week but should be in for most.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Sign me up for the 07-08 Sundown season. Probably will not make every week but should be in for most.



Cool!


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool!



New blood for your bloopers video :-D


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2007)

Just an FYI. Pass prices remain the same this year. Weekend lift tickets go up $2 to $48 so I assume the other lift ticket prices may rise a bit too.

4 1/2 MONTHS!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> 4 1/2 MONTHS!



ahhh so far away still.  skis came yesterday.  now i'm ready.  

Nor'easter is a great training run.  cant wait.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> skis came yesterday.



We need pics. As silly as that sounds... :roll:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> ahhh so far away still.  skis came yesterday.  now i'm ready.
> 
> Nor'easter is a great training run.  cant wait.


I also need more....What kind,Size,hell you could even thrill me with the price:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> ahhh so far away still.  skis came yesterday.  now i'm ready.
> 
> Nor'easter is a great training run.  cant wait.


Did you have them put bindings on?


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I also need more....What kind,Size,hell you could even thrill me with the price:wink:



[POST="172219"]Helluva deal...[/POST]


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> [POST="172219"]Helluva deal...[/POST]


You got that right!!Thanks for the link.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 16, 2007)

Dave they are some pretty skinny straights.  They look weird actually but for $99, you cant go wrong. 

brian, not yet.  debating whether i want to keep the volants as rockers and buy new bindings for the heads.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> You got that right!!Thanks for the link.



Also note that they are considered a tad stiff from what I've read. Probably perfect for the 2knees bump slamming technique (  ) but I'm looking for something soft and forgiving (and light!). Still eying the Cabrawler or 1080 Mogul.

This year is going to be awesome. It's going to be great to have a crew of bump skiers taking over on Wednesday nights! I remember a guy on our last night last season that kept skiing up to the top of the bumps every couple runs. He commented that he was still trying to figure them out, but enjoyed watching us all rip through them.

I can't wait. Gonna be here soon enough, but I'm still so psyched. Just hoping for bumps in December this season. That's all I ask!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Probably perfect for the 2knees bump slamming technique (  )




I'm working on eliminating that!


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, I finally broke down and began my mid-summer perusal of last season's trip reports...  I read through all the Sundown threads from last year:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=sundown

Scroll down and click "Search for Forum Member Skiing Trip Reports". Pathetic, I know and now I'm in full-on jones mode... :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you need a summer hobby Greg....  No, re-reading old TRs doesn't count.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I think you need a summer hobby Greg....  No, re-reading old TRs doesn't count.



There's a few mentions in these threads about some footage that you shot. We still haven't seen any of it...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> There's a few mentions in these threads about some footage that you shot. We still haven't seen any of it...



:smash:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't think that I will be able to make it to Sundown this year as Warren will be going to public school in Coventry, and between my work schedule and that of my wife, weekday skiing will be next to impossible.


----------



## Greg (Jul 25, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I don't think that I will be able to make it to Sundown this year as Warren will be going to public school in Coventry, and between my work schedule and that of my wife, weekday skiing will be next to impossible.



Bummer! Weekday night skiing is what keeps me motivated all week. You and Warren will be missed from the crew, Kevin.


----------



## Greg (Jul 31, 2007)

skisundown.com said:
			
		

> OUR NEW WEBSITE IS COMING SOON WITH UPDATED INFORMATION FOR THE 2007/2008 SEASON



We're probably right around the 4 month mark until they open (hopefully)!  We're also right about at the 4 month mark since they closed so we are officially right in the middle of the off-season. It'll be here soon, folks!


----------



## Greg (Jul 31, 2007)

Mid-summer stoke:

*12/10/2006:*


*1/31/2007:*


*3/26/2007:*


*3/30/2007:*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> Mid-summer stoke:



Aw man, now you're really making me feel bad about not getting to my season video... 

I gotta fix my damn computer first unfortunately, so the video should be ready by next summer.


----------



## Greg (Jul 31, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Aw man, now you're really making me feel bad about not getting to my season video...
> 
> I gotta fix my damn computer first unfortunately, so the video should be ready by next summer.



Excuses. Excuses...


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, I'm looking forward to it! It'll be a nice way to break up the week.

PS- Bert I saw you over on mtbr  I'm bka as Spokey Doke.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2007)

Yup thats me.  I've been hanging out there during the non-skiing months for the last couple of years.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 2, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yup thats me.  I've been hanging out there during the non-skiing months for the last couple of years.



Traitor...  ;-)  I've been hitting up Paddling.net and The Housatonic Valley Paddle Club lately.  Now I need to be hitting Daddy.com. and SleepDeprivation.com.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmm... SleepDeprivation.com, we could use that one around here the last few days...


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2007)

In case you missed it:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/articles/challenge/2007/response.htm?resort=sundown

Also, 2007-08 rates have been announced:

http://www.skisundown.com/passes/


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

Just an FYI. Sundown opened up it's own mogul-specific forum:

http://www.skisundown.com/terrain/forums/index.php?c=5


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2007)

Come on folks. Let's provide some constructive feedback on the bumps:

http://www.skisundown.com/terrain/forums/viewtopic.php?t=284

Tell them what you liked and what you didn't. This mountain listens!


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2007)

*Pick-a-night Pass*

This was discussed in the Sundown challenge thread, but I wanted to mention it here for anyone that missed it. Click here and scroll to the bottom:

http://www.skisundown.com/programs/adults.php

The "Pick-A-Night Lift Pass" is $168 before 10/31. It lets you ski one weeknight per week (Wednesdays are good  ) all season long. If you ski ten weeks, that's only $17 per night! Six nights is the full-rate break even point for night tickets. Just thought I'd mention it.

Fingers crossed that we are near the 3 month mark!


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd say we're safely within the 3 month mark now! :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'd say we're safely within the 3 month mark now! :beer:


and even better 2.5 months until were on skies!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Mid-summer stoke:
> 
> *12/10/2006:*
> 
> ...



Bumping stoke...


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> This was discussed in the Sundown challenge thread, but I wanted to mention it here for anyone that missed it. Click here and scroll to the bottom:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/programs/adults.php
> 
> ...


That's a mighty tempting offer... I wonder if my sister would be willing to watch the kids every Wed night this winter?


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2007)

severine said:


> That's a mighty tempting offer... I wonder if my sister would be willing to watch the kids every Wed night this winter?



Does she have kids? If so, pick another night to watch hers...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2007)

severine said:


> That's a mighty tempting offer... I wonder if my sister would be willing to watch the kids every Wed night this winter?





Greg said:


> Does she have kids? If so, pick another night to watch hers...



No, she doesn't have kids, but there may be other ways to bribe her. 

This sounds like a good idea to me!  More Wednesday nights skiing for me too!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No, she doesn't have kids, but there may be other ways to bribe her.
> 
> This sounds like a good idea to me!  More Wednesday nights skiing for me too!!!



Time to get creative!

Time for a sub-3 month roll call. I assume this crew will be hitting some Wednesday nights:


Greg
bvibert
Grassi21
2knees
madskier6
loafer89 (maybe?)
cbcbd
powhunter
Occasional maybes? New blood:


Marc?
skijay?
Paul?
ALLSKIING?
MRGisevil?
mlctvt?
awf170?
Zand?
downhill04?
BeanoNYC?
I'm aiming to ski every Wednesday night they are open if possible. I hope we don't have the rough stop-n-go we had last year, and I'm praying for some December bumps.


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be there as often as I can.  Sundown nights will compete for me with BEast nights this year but I won't forget the Wednesday night Sundown crew!


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Time to get creative!
> 
> Time for a sub-3 month roll call. I assume this crew will be hitting some Wednesday nights:
> 
> ...



I'll try to. Wed. is good as the wife and kid have Girl Scouts then. I can come straight from work. Unfortunately, I'll likely be sticking to the groomers....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'll try to. Wed. is good as the wife and kid have Girl Scouts then. I can come straight from work. Unfortunately, I'll likely be sticking to the groomers....



Nothing wrong with groomers, I'm sure there'll be others hitting the groomers with ya.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'll try to. Wed. is good as the wife and kid have Girl Scouts then. I can come straight from work. Unfortunately, I'll likely be sticking to the groomers....



I'm 50/50 groomers/moguls.  I usually bomb Canyon Run and meet up with the rest of the crew for the bumps on Exhibition.


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm 50/50 groomers/moguls.  I usually bomb Canyon Run and meet up with the rest of the crew for the bumps on Exhibition.



Yep, I remember that from last year. Thought that Mogul bug gave you a right nasty bite on the rump, though..


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to try for at least a couple Wed nights.  Though I probably won't be able to keep up with any of you, at least I'll get out for once.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2007)

2 months!  Or 9 weeks if you prefer. I hope we can get started on Wednesday, December 5. I definitely wouldn't expect bumps, but it still will be fun to get out turning with you all again. Oh and this was 12/9/05 so it is possible to get a decent dump early in December:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not soon enough...


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2007)

We're into the countdown now by weeks. 8 Weeks, this week!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> We're into the countdown now by weeks. 8 Weeks, this week!


I see that trip up to Mt Snow got you even more excited!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I see that trip up to Mt Snow got you even more excited!!



:beer:
It's coming, baby!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait!  I'm doing my best to leave Weds nights open so that I can make as many of these as possible.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Can't wait!  I'm doing my best to leave Weds nights open so that I can make as many of these as possible.



Likewise. Sweet. Hopefully only 8 weeks from today. Perhaps 7 if we're *really *lucky. You bumping chairs again this season, B?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> You bumping chairs again this season, B?



I'll be working in the lift department, hopefully not doing a lot of chair bumping though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll be working in the lift department, hopefully not doing a lot of chair bumping though.



You need to score a position in the summit shack.  Or maybe you can invent a new position in that dept.  Time the length of time it takes for the lift to run to the top, keep track of the length and frequency of lift stoppages, observe client behaviors during a stoppage...  The beauty is that you would have to ride the lift up all day and then ski down for the next ride...  Its worth a shot.  ;-)


----------



## severine (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to miss out this year.  Going to have to work those nights.  Brian's free to go, though, as long as he can find someone to watch the kids.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You need to score a position in the summit shack.  Or maybe you can invent a new position in that dept.  Time the length of time it takes for the lift to run to the top, keep track of the length and frequency of lift stoppages, observe client behaviors during a stoppage...  The beauty is that you would have to ride the lift up all day and then ski down for the next ride...  Its worth a shot.  ;-)



I always ask if they need a conditions tester, but they tell me that job is already filled...


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2007)

I sent the following Email to Chris and Jarrod. I wanted to provide some feedback on the bumps:



> Hi Chris/Jarrod - Hope all is well. The ski season is soon approaching and I can't wait to get back on the Sundown bumps. I posted some feedback on last year's moguls in the Sundown forum, but I just wanted to Email it too.
> 
> Likes:
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I sent the following Email to Chris and Jarrod. I wanted to provide some feedback on the bumps:



Obsessed much?? :blink:


(Let me know if you get any repsonse back.)


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Obsessed much?? :blink:
> 
> 
> (Let me know if you get any repsonse back.)



I know. They definitely must think I'm a total effin mentalcase.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2007)

*Sundown Pick-A-Night Lift Pass Early Pricing*

Just wanted to remind everyone about this:

http://www.skisundown.com/programs/adults.php

Scroll all the way to the bottom. For $168, you can ski one weeknight each week all season:



> Ski or ride from 6pm until 10pm one weeknight of your choice from the start of the season to the end of the season. With the Pick-A-Night program you don't have to choose the same night each week!



Price goes up to $288 after 10/31. This is by far the best option if you plan to hit at least six AZ nights.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone about this:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/programs/adults.php
> 
> ...



Reminder. Tomorrow is the last day to purchase this.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, I just read the entire thread. Got half way through before I relized I was reading last years!  I'm going to try and make some of these Wed nights once the mogules are up. Coming from Southern RI, so will probably come up Rt2 from Norwich. Not looking forward to getting around Hartford though. Not sure how long it will take to get there? 
Think Snow!

Bill


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, I just read the entire thread. Got half way through before I relized I was reading last years!  I'm going to try and make some of these Wed nights once the mogules are up. Coming from Southern RI, so will probably come up Rt2 from Norwich. Not looking forward to getting around Hartford though. Not sure how long it will take to get there?
> Think Snow!
> 
> Bill



Whoops. Good point. I split out this year's posts. Route 2 could work. You might want to take 91 straight through Hartford to Route 20 to Route 219. Coming home won't matter. Still gotta be a 2 hour drive, I'd imagine.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Five weeks?


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Whoops. Good point. I split out this year's posts. Route 2 could work. You might want to take 91 straight through Hartford to Route 20 to Route 219. Coming home won't matter. Still gotta be a 2 hour drive, I'd imagine.


 
So I guess RT 44/202 out of Hartford is a nightmare that time of day? What about the Bradley Int'l traffic on RT20? What are the hours of peak traffic through Hartford. About what time does is get really conjested through there?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Beetlenut said:


> So I guess RT 44/202 out of Hartford is a nightmare that time of day? What about the Bradley Int'l traffic on RT20? What are the hours of peak traffic through Hartford. About what time does is get really conjested through there?



Unfortunately, I cannot really answer your questions as I don't travel through this area. I also don't really know whether the Route 20 route is really that much better, but at least the connector is a limited access highway right to the airport.

I can tell you that Route 44 in Avon and Canton has a lot of lights and shopping centers and is very stop and go. Plus a lot of commuters leaving the Greater Hartford area in the evening, I'd imagine.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg did you ever get a response to your feedback email?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

*[POST="197214"]Click[/POST]*


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> I can tell you that Route 44 in Avon and Canton has a lot of lights and shopping centers and is very stop and go. Plus a lot of commuters leaving the Greater Hartford area in the evening, I'd imagine.


 
Ok, thanks. I'll just have to drive it and take it as it comes. Anyone else with any local knowledge of getting to Sundown from the SouthEast, I'm all ears!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2007)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll just have to drive it and take it as it comes. Anyone else with any local knowledge of getting to Sundown from the SouthEast, I'm all ears!!



Take 95 south, grab 9, take 91 *south* (it takes you 7 miles south but gets you to 91 and bypasses Hartford) to 691.  691 will end at 84.  Take 84 east to 8.  There is probably another route than 84 - 8 that might be more direct.  I'd have to check a map.  But 95 - 9 - 91 - 691 is good for bypassing Hartford.  We use a kennel in Ashaway RI and take this route to and from our place in Southbury CT.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Take 95 south, grab 9, take 91 *south* (it takes you 7 miles south but gets you to 91 and bypasses Hartford) to 691.  691 will end at 84.  Take 84 east to 8.  There is probably another route than 84 - 8 that might be more direct.  I'd have to check a map.  But 95 - 9 - 91 - 691 is good for bypassing Hartford.  We use a kennel in Ashaway RI and take this route to and from our place in Southbury CT.



Getting to the 84/8 merge coming into Waterbury can be a nightmare too though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Getting to the 84/8 merge coming into Waterbury can be a nightmare too though.



CT roads ingeneral are a nightmare.  Time to move to VT.  :beer:  

But I agree Greg.  If there was some route off off 84 that might take you up to New Hartford before hitting Waterbury that would be ideal... Just looked at a map.  It would require some back road loving to avoid Waterbury and Hartford in this situation.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 30, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Take 95 south, grab 9, take 91 *south* (it takes you 7 miles south but gets you to 91 and bypasses Hartford) to 691. 691 will end at 84. Take 84 east to 8. There is probably another route than 84 - 8 that might be more direct. I'd have to check a map. But 95 - 9 - 91 - 691 is good for bypassing Hartford. We use a kennel in Ashaway RI and take this route to and from our place in Southbury CT.


 
Thanks Grassi, I live 2 exits up from Ashaway (exit 3 Wyoming/Richmond) . That route atleast uses major roads. About how long does it take you to do that trip? Looks like my only problem is getting there at that time of day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2007)

Beetlenut said:


> Thanks Grassi, I live 2 exits up from Ashaway (exit 3 Wyoming/Richmond) . That route atleast uses major roads. About how long does it take you to do that trip? Looks like my only problem is getting there at that time of day.



From Ashway to my house is 1 hr and 45 min or less depending on traffic.  But I am 15 min past where you would turn off on 8.  Once you get off of 84 on 8 Sundown is probably a good 25 - 30 minutes (Greg or B correct me if I'm wrong).  But yeah, time of day is going to be the hardest part.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> From Ashway to my house is 1 hr and 45 min or less depending on traffic.  But I am 15 min past where you would turn off on 8.  Once you get off of 84 on 8 Sundown is probably a good 25 - 30 minutes (Greg or B correct me if I'm wrong).  But yeah, time of day is going to be the hardest part.



30 mins from 8/84 sounds about right, maybe a bit more.  As Greg mentioned though Waterbury can be a mess all by itself, though I think most of the traffic will be going the other way at that time.  I never drive it that time of day though, so I can't really say for sure.  There really isn't any good way to by-pass Hartford and Waterbury and still stay on major roads.  Seems like going through Waterbury might be slightly better though... I guess.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Received a nice Email from Chris today. He admitted that 15 day Accuweather forecasts are always a stretch, but they've got him excited about a potential November opening!  I know Sundown always hopes for a T-day weekend opening; not sure if it ever has happened though. But maybe 11/28 is a possibility?! I'll be there on opening night as well as the first Wednesday night for sure!


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Once you get off of 84 on 8 Sundown is probably a good 25 - 30 minutes (Greg or B correct me if I'm wrong).  But yeah, time of day is going to be the hardest part.





bvibert said:


> 30 mins from 8/84 sounds about right, maybe a bit more.  As Greg mentioned though Waterbury can be a mess all by itself, though I think most of the traffic will be going the other way at that time.  I never drive it that time of day though, so I can't really say for sure.  There really isn't any good way to by-pass Hartford and Waterbury and still stay on major roads.  Seems like going through Waterbury might be slightly better though... I guess.



Probably 35 minutes from the 8/84 merge. I'm 15 mins north of Waterbury and it takes me exactly 25 mins to get to Sundown. That's at 70-75 MPH on my short stretch on route 8 and hitting good lights on 202. I would still try to avoid going through Wtby. That stretch on 84 between 691 and 8 could be 10 minutes or 30. You never know.

I guess I would start with the route 2 to 44 approach and hope for as smooth a ride as possible through Avon and Canton. That really is the most direct.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Received a nice Email from Chris today. He admitted that 15 day Accuweather forecasts are always a stretch, but they've got him excited about a potential November opening!  I know Sundown always hopes for a T-day weekend opening; not sure if it ever has happened though. But maybe 11/28 is a possibility?! I'll be there on opening night as well as the first Wednesday night for sure!



That's both good and bad news... for me anyway...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> Received a nice Email from Chris today. He admitted that 15 day Accuweather forecasts are always a stretch, but they've got him excited about a potential November opening!  I know Sundown always hopes for a T-day weekend opening; not sure if it ever has happened though. But maybe 11/28 is a possibility?! I'll be there on opening night as well as the first Wednesday night for sure!



That would be sweet!  I had a ski dream last night.  Jones is getting bad.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone about this:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/programs/adults.php
> 
> ...



Final chance. Today is the last day for this deal.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm going to have to figure out how to fire up my Sundown weather tracker again so we can be watching for favorable weather conditions...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2007)

BTW, the website claims an additional 4 acres of 'jib' space on Stinger.  That sounds like more clearing than I was imagining.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2007)

bvibert said:


> BTW, the website claims an additional 4 acres of 'jib' space on Stinger.  That sounds like more clearing than I was imagining.



I love Stinger early season before all of the park features are put out.  For park reasons, 4 more acres is great.  To guys like us, no need to mess with that trail.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2007)

Again, it's supposed to be all lower Stinger that was cleared; roughly the area where the lift leaves Stinger proper and into its own lift line, and down from there. Once the bumps are set up, it makes no difference to me in the least.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I know the area where they cleared, I just didn't think it was that big.  4 acres seems like a lot of clearing to me.


----------

